# PM-1236t



## COMachinist (Jul 15, 2018)

If anyone is intrested on what is happening with my new lathe, it has been strange. Every thing was going great untill friday late after noon. I have another chuck monted up and just turned a test bar. Measured it and was struck down with “Benign Positional Vertigo” I feel to the floor and started to throw up, I know TMI, Ihad to crawl to the house where my wife was and she called 911 for help. The y paramedics wisked me away to the ER. Where the thought I was having a stroke. They finally figure it wasn’t a stroke or heart attack, but said it was the worst case of vertigo they had ever seen. I could not stand situp stright, walk or any thing else except barfing my head off, I could not even keep water down from the nausea. Today they let me come home, with a hand full of meds and some exrcizes to help aleviate the dizzyness and off balance.They don’t know why it happened or how it happened. I need a walker to walk stand or do any think be cause it feels like i just finished off a gal. 190 proof. I can tell you I thought I was goner for a while. I have never had any thing put me down like this did. It felt like I was on the tiltaworld, at mach 2. 
So long story short I will be out of the shop until I can stand on my own, which no one can tell me so my fine luck just keeps on giving, get a new lathe to make nice stuff. How ever I thank the lord that it was not a stroke and aftera number cat scans, MRI and a heart eco carogram with ultra sound it looks to be in real good shape along with my brain. So thank you lord.
I’ll make it back ASAP, and get the report out on my new baby.
Thanks for looking
CH


----------



## external power (Jul 15, 2018)

Get well soon and give that new toy hell!!

Doug


----------



## ttabbal (Jul 15, 2018)

Get feeling better. Your health is more important than your tools. As much as it pains us to be away from them.


----------



## TerryH (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow. We will be praying for you CH! Get well and back to the new toys ASAP!


----------



## Janderso (Jul 15, 2018)

God Speed on your recovery.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 16, 2018)

Get better soon


----------



## Z2V (Jul 16, 2018)

CH, hang in there, you’ll be back in the shop before you know it. Prayer and best wishes to you.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 16, 2018)

Make sure your doctor checks for something called Meniere's disease.  I worked with 2 people who were stricken with this.  Same symptom.  Sudden extreme dizziness like I've never seen before.   It is usually caused by salt in your diet and your ear canal being hypersensitive to salt.

Ray


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 16, 2018)

Ray C said:


> Make sure your doctor checks for something called Meniere's disease.  I worked with 2 people who were stricken with this.  Same symptom.  Sudden extreme dizziness like I've never seen before.   It is usually caused by salt in your diet and your ear canal being hypersensitive to salt.
> 
> Ray


Thank you all for you well wishes, it means a lot. Ray thank you for your sujestion I was lucky in that my ER Doctor just happendto have had that and they checked me for it. So Im good to go there. They said my cause was most likley calcium crystals in the iner ear canal they get loose and bounce around in it and mess up your balance and cause exstreme dizziness. They think the crystals will resolve and thing will get back to normal. Just don’t know when. 

Now for the PM-1236t content, before all this happened, I measured ~.0015” depending how big a truck was going by. When I cut the two ring test bar it was .005” tapered, should the head stock be adjusted? The lathe is level in all directions by a 12” Sterrett Presion level on the way flats on 123 blocks.  The head stock is factory set as of now.
Thanks. 
CH


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 16, 2018)

You may find this helpful.  Epley Maneuver, treatment for benign paroxysmal positional vertigo  https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/319171.php

About 20 years ago I worked with Dr. Epley on a machine that automatically moved the patient through the proper positions to move the crystals into a neutral area.  The machine looked like something for training NASA astronauts.  It actually worked well with a very good success rate.  Dr. Epley passed away a number of years ago, and I have no idea what happened to the machine.

Best of luck.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 16, 2018)

How much taper are you getting over what length? 0.005 does seem high.  I would call Matt and see what he says.  Hopefully adjusting the headstock won't affect the warranty
mark


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 16, 2018)

COMachinist said:


> When I cut the two ring test bar it was .005” tapered, should the head stock be adjusted? The lathe is level in all directions by a 12” Sterrett Presion level on the way flats on 123 blocks.  The head stock is factory set as of now.
> Thanks.
> CH



Were you using the tailstock to support the test bar?  If so, then I would suggest that the tailstock needs to be adjusted.  The best way to check the headstock alignment is to make a wide facing cut, at least as wide as the chuck, a light cut on a faceplate is good for this test.  If the face cut comes out concave or convex, then it could be a headstock alignment problem.


----------



## pacifica (Jul 16, 2018)

COMachinist said:


> Thank you all for you well wishes, it means a lot. Ray thank you for your sujestion I was lucky in that my ER Doctor just happendto have had that and they checked me for it. So Im good to go there. They said my cause was most likley calcium crystals in the iner ear canal they get loose and bounce around in it and mess up your balance and cause exstreme dizziness. They think the crystals will resolve and thing will get back to normal. Just don’t know when.
> 
> Now for the PM-1236t content, before all this happened, I measured ~.0015” depending how big a truck was going by. When I cut the two ring test bar it was .005” tapered, should the head stock be adjusted? The lathe is level in all directions by a 12” Sterrett Presion level on the way flats on 123 blocks.  The head stock is factory set as of now.
> Thanks.
> CH


I had the exact same issue on my new  1340gt, .005" taper over 5 ". used a 2" 12L14 test bar stuck out 10".
I knew the TIR in spindle was well under .0001". Lathe was leveled, bed was under .001" variance in height  over 30". 
What was left except the headstock!
Spent 4 hours adjusting headstock and taper is now less than .0001" over 5". It isn't real hard to do, just tedious.
Consider replacing the headstock cap screws with holo-krome or unbrako class 3A  cap screws.
Possible they come out of factory like that now.  I know it is a factory error because the tailstock is now 1/8" left of  center when aligned with the spindle.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 17, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> You may find this helpful.  Epley Maneuver, treatment for benign paroxysmal positional vertigo  https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/319171.php
> 
> About 20 years ago I worked with Dr. Epley on a machine that automatically moved the patient through the proper positions to move the crystals into a neutral area.  The machine looked like something for training NASA astronauts.  It actually worked well with a very good success rate.  Dr. Epley passed away a number of years ago, and I have no idea what happened to the machine.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks Jim that is one of the exercises I’m doing now. My insurance is covering phisical/ocupationel therapy. 
It is helping a lot.
CH


markba633csi said:


> How much taper are you getting over what length? 0.005 does seem high.  I would call Matt and see what he says.  Hopefully adjusting the headstock won't affect the warranty
> mark


Hi Mark 
The test bar is 5” between the bands center to center. No I did not use the tail stock. I have test bar to check center of the tail stock but have not got that far yet. The chuck only has .0015 TIR with a gage pin in the chuck 1” out from the jaws on the factory 3jaw chuck.  So I’m thinking it it is the head my lathe had kind of a bummy ride too.
CH


----------



## tjb (Jul 17, 2018)

Get well.  Stay safe.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 17, 2018)

pacifica said:


> I had the exact same issue on my new  1340gt, .005" taper over 5 ". used a 2" 12L14 test bar stuck out 10".
> I knew the TIR in spindle was well under .0001". Lathe was leveled, bed was under .001" variance in height  over 30".
> What was left except the headstock!
> Spent 4 hours adjusting headstock and taper is now less than .0001" over 5". It isn't real hard to do, just tedious.
> ...


Pacifica
I just did a quick check of the tail stock when I was get it ready to power up just make sure the spendel and tail stock was close, used the dead centers to line they seamed real close. I just got my 4 jaw chuck in so I’ll beable to check ever thing better  if needed Ican take the chuck out of the equation. Have not checked bed height. Too dizzy now to do any thing right now but I’m working to get better.
Thanks
CH


----------



## pacifica (Jul 17, 2018)

CHefinitely do not rush your recovery, amazing what a difference several day makes.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi All
 Again thanks for the well wishes, I just got back from the Doctors today he said I am getting back to normal and can get out to shop if Ifeel like it. It has been over a week now and while I’m walking with out assistance, I still get a flash of light headedness some times. Just for few seconds. Think Ill get out tomorrow see how it feels.
Thanks again 
CH


----------



## tjb (Jul 23, 2018)

Be careful.  Make sure you're close to your stool, and sit BEFORE you think you need to.  I know it's nothing compared to what you've been through, but a couple of weeks ago, I was chain-sawing a couple of trees that had come down.  It was beyond hot, and a couple of times I had to kneel down because I was afraid I was about to faint.  I was out there two or three hours and when I came in, our weather monitor indicated it was 96 degrees with a 108 heat index.  Your issue is totally different and far more severe, I recognize.  Makes it all the more important to take too many precautions instead of not enough.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## external power (Jul 23, 2018)

Glad to see you back,  Now take it slow.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 24, 2018)

external power said:


> Glad to see you back,  Now take it slow.


Thank all for your well wishes. Plan to get back the alignment and tuning finally. We will nice cool herefor a few days the monsoons have come finally. We have been real hot and dry as a bone. So should be nice finally to work in the shop again. I need to get my mill running a again with the VFD and 2hp 3ph motor. Beleive I’ll do that when I’m more stable and sure footed.
Thanks again 
CH


----------



## brav65 (Jul 24, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> You may find this helpful.  Epley Maneuver, treatment for benign paroxysmal positional vertigo  https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/319171.php
> 
> About 20 years ago I worked with Dr. Epley on a machine that automatically moved the patient through the proper positions to move the crystals into a neutral area.  The machine looked like something for training NASA astronauts.  It actually worked well with a very good success rate.  Dr. Epley passed away a number of years ago, and I have no idea what happened to the machine.
> 
> Best of luck.


Physical therapist use those movements to reset the crystals of the inner ear.  My ex is currently going through treatment for this.  Spooner physical therapy in Phoenix specializes in this treatment.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 25, 2018)

brav65 said:


> Physical therapist use those movements to reset the crystals of the inner ear.  My ex is currently going through treatment for this.  Spooner physical therapy in Phoenix specializes in this treatment.


Thanks for the information
CH


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 26, 2018)

In the fun zone , YUPP it really sucks , praying you can retrain the auto positioning built into your body. I have to keep real still and look straight ahead at a point on the wall till the brain says my body is lined up with what I see. Don't look to long at revolving objects it throws the brain a curve . Watching you cut is fine , but not the chuck .  The cut is straight , I'd use a high stool for awhile too.  Feel better ill be praying really God bless.


----------



## COMachinist (Aug 15, 2018)

Well tried to get into the today and and do some things, all and all it went ok. Tomorrow I plan to do somework on the VFD for the mill. I’m still have dizzy spells especially watching a tool spin or a chuck spining. This is just crazy. I feel like I’m high almost all the time. Still doing my therapy stuff which helps, but damn I’m ready to back to making chips. 
Thanks again for all the get well wishes.
CH


----------

